# How much do you pay for Doggie Daycare?



## OnceAGoldenAlwaysAGolden (Jul 8, 2008)

For our one year old Maggie its 29 per day but with Mya where she is only 4months old they charge 35 per day...seem steep to me, so I was just wondering what you all pay...


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

$12 for half day. $24 all day. But I can buy a pass to save a few dollars per visit...


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

the place we're going to start taking Bailey is $20CDN (Taxes in) per day, $11 per half day - or you can buy 5 days for $85, or 20 days for $325 ...


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Never have tried one before- wow I had no idea they were so costly. I wouldn't ever do it myself- I don't trust other people with my dog, and I'm very uncomfy with dogs that don't live together being allowed to play when the owner is not there. I know it is a life saver for many, though.


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

My daycare has a prorated schedule.


A fun, safe, and clean social environment for your doggie
We are open 365 days a year from 7am to 7pm Monday thru Friday, 7am to 6pm on Saturdays and holidays, and 8am to 6pm on Sunday

Pick-up/drop-off hours between 7-9am and 4-7pm Monday thru Friday and 7-9am and 3-5pm Saturday and holidays, and 8-10am and 3-5pm on Sundays
We offer transportation services to and from our facility for daycare or boarding
K-9 CPR and First Aid certified staff
Daycare and overnight staff 24 hours a day, 365 days a year
4500 square foot outdoor playground 
During bad weather doggies stay warm and dry inside our indoor heated Dognasium
*Ruffin’ Requirements*

All doggies must be current with Kennel Cough(Bortadella), Distemper, and Rabies Vaccinations
Dogs may not have any serious or significant aggression history
We will admit doggies no younger than 16 weeks old
By age 1 all of our dogs are required to be spayed or neutered
A tour is required for all new customers prior to daycare or boarding admission
Tours are conducted 7 days a week between Noon and 3pm by appointment
A ½ price trial daycare is required for all new doggies
*Doggie Dough*


Daycare: $20.00/1 day
$35.00/2 days
$45.00/3 days
$60.00/4 days
$70.00/5 days
(SAME WEEK)
Two Dogs (same family): $30.00 per day 


Boarding: $25.00/per night
$45.00/per night (two dogs same family)

For some reason the way they figure the charges it is actually only 125.00 for 2 dogs for 5 days. They will also feed the dogs if you wish ( they supply top of the line products), or you can send your own food in. They will also administer medication as long as it is in the original rx container.

I have no complaints. I just wish I could afford to send them more than just 2 days a week. When I am working, they go 5 days and come home tired and happy. :smooch:


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

I pay $15. They pick him up at around 10:00 and drop him off between 1:00 and 1:30.


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

The daycare I work at charges 13 a day, or 200 for an entire month. Boarding is 18 for little dogs, 20 for big dogs-that includes food and daycare. Open 7-6 M-F


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I pay 25 per day for my two boys and that includes pick up in the morning and delivery when I get out of work. The great thing is that they deliver two very tired boys at the end of the day. Worth every penny.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Our daycare charges $18 for a full day and $10 for a 1/2 day. 

Oakley's dad, you have the best deal!! $25 for 2 dogs!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

A good daycare is very labor intensive. They need to have at least one employee for every 10 dogs (if they don't, RUN) plus office staff etc. That's why they cost so much. And it's worth it to be sure your dog is safe!


----------

